# Portland roll call



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Its just around the corner.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Ill be hittin I-5 with the lac :0


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

I'LL B THERE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 18 2006, 12:01 AM~5792321
> *I'LL B THERE HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


Im trying to figure out how to get my car there.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COME CHECK OUT THE RIDER CHRONICLE BOOTH FOR THE NW HOMIES


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: OH :biggrin: DRIVIN MY RIDE THERE


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 17 2006, 11:09 PM~5792355
> *COME CHECK OUT THE RIDER CHRONICLE BOOTH FOR THE NW HOMIES
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 18 2006, 12:09 AM~5792362
> *:biggrin:  OH    :biggrin:  DRIVIN MY RIDE THERE
> *


I would but I fucked up one of my wheels


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

it's on now!!!! i missed yak, i shure an't gonna miss p.o.  see all you brothas there!!!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 18 2006, 12:20 AM~5792405
> *DAMN THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE
> *


I know, I have to order a new set, dont know if that will happen before the super show, dont really want to show my car with one all chrome wheel.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PRE-PARTY WILL BE CRACKIN FOR EVERYONE OVER 21 THAT IS!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 18 2006, 12:23 AM~5792418
> *PRE-PARTY WILL BE CRACKIN FOR EVERYONE OVER 21 THAT IS!!!
> *


Where at again?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 17 2006, 11:23 PM~5792418
> *PRE-PARTY WILL BE CRACKIN FOR EVERYONE OVER 21 THAT IS!!!
> *





WHERE :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 17 2006, 10:23 PM~5792415
> *I know, I have to order a new set, dont know if that will happen before the super show, dont really want to show my car with one all chrome wheel.
> *



TAKEN HER TO THE SUPER SHOW ??? THATS REAL RIDER STYLE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 18 2006, 12:25 AM~5792427
> *TAKEN HER TO THE SUPER SHOW ??? THATS REAL RIDER STYLE
> *


Trying, one of my wheels cracked halfway around, we will see what happenes.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CLUB CHROME

VANCOUVER WASH. JUST OVER THE BRIDGE 2 MILES FROM THE EXPO-
AND ALL THE MAJOR HOTELS

REP YOUR CLUB REP YOUR CITY WE DOIN IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT... TWO DANCE FLOORS THREE BARS TWO LEVELS VIP ROOM

FREE FOOD DRINK SPECIALS - SECURE EVENT & PARKING 

ALOT CATS COME FROM OUTTA TOWN TO BE PART OF THE SHOW..

LETS SHOWEM A GOODTIME!!


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

wheres the pre party @ homie ?


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll be there- :thumbsup:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ohh i see it krome! real nice the 61 impala dj booth with the real gold daytons :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

THE PEOPLES MOD WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 18 2006, 12:36 AM~5792490
> *THE PEOPLES MOD WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 17 2006, 10:36 PM~5792490
> *THE PEOPLES MOD WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *



HELL YEEAHH :biggrin: BIG M


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

EVEN ONE OF THE DJ BOOTHS A 61 .... WHERES TODD AT??? J/K


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 18 2006, 12:42 AM~5792522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

RIDER STYLE :biggrin: I WANNA SEE AS MANY CLUBS IN UNITY AS POSSIBLE :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i will be there.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 17 2006, 10:43 PM~5792535
> *Nice
> *


tight dj booth


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Ri will be in attendance oc ourse, all the NW chapters..... deep as always, may even have a few surprise RI rydes from cali and where ever else..... we'll see who all shows up move-in day....hehehe


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS WILL B IN DA HOUSE


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

count me ill be there also i think the dj booth hopps to the beat j/k


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*SO FAR CAR CLUBS & FRIENDS IN ATTENDANCE:*
ROLLERZ ONLY

INDIVIDUALS

MAJESTICS

UCE

ROYAL IMAGE

SHOWTIME

SOCIOS

GOOD FELLAS

TOUCH OF REALITY

SWEET DREAMS

CONTAGIOUS 509

LUXURIOUS

WICKED ILLUSIONS

LIQUID ASSESTS

TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER MAGAZINE



ILL KEEP UP DATING AS WE GET CLOSER!!!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 17 2006, 11:32 PM~5792464
> *CLUB CHROME
> 
> VANCOUVER WASH. JUST OVER THE BRIDGE 2 MILES FROM THE EXPO-
> ...


V.I.P ROOM? HOW MUCH? :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CLOSE 2 NUTTIN FOR THE CALI CATS uffin: uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 18 2006, 12:59 PM~5796196
> *NUTTIN FOR THE CALI CATS uffin:  uffin:
> *




I LIKE THAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 18 2006, 01:59 PM~5796196
> *NUTTIN FOR THE CALI CATS uffin:  uffin:
> *


WE AINT GOTTA GET ALL DRESSED UP RIGHT


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 18 2006, 01:37 PM~5796457
> *WE AINT GOTTA GET ALL DRESSED UP  RIGHT
> *


GOOD QUESTION! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FUCK NO--- THE MORE CAR CLUB SHIRTS THE BETTER!!!! REP YOUR SHIT--YOU ALL DESERVE IT!!!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 18 2006, 01:52 PM~5796585
> *FUCK NO--- THE MORE CAR CLUB SHIRTS THE BETTER!!!! REP YOUR SHIT--YOU ALL DESERVE IT!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 18 2006, 01:52 PM~5796585
> *FUCK NO--- THE MORE CAR CLUB SHIRTS THE BETTER!!!! REP YOUR SHIT--YOU ALL DESERVE IT!!!
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hell yeah!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

Contagious 509 will be there.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

where's everyone stayin, RI stayin at the Oxford suites and Double tree


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

RO @ BEST WESTERN  REPPIN WORLDWIDE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jul 18 2006, 07:30 PM~5798410
> *RO @ BEST WESTERN  REPPIN WORLDWIDE
> *


  sup Jr wheres Larrylegend, is he going?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 18 2006, 06:32 PM~5798423
> *  sup Jr wheres Larrylegend, is he going?
> *


 :wave: YEP see you FRI the 4th


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jul 18 2006, 07:33 PM~5798431
> *:wave: YEP see you FRI the 4th
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 18 2006, 12:43 PM~5796098
> *SO FAR CAR CLUBS & FRIENDS IN ATTENDANCE:
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> 
> ...


LUXURIOUS WILL BE IN THE BUILDING


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

who's got numbers 2 some of da momos around da expo?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 18 2006, 08:44 PM~5799449
> *who's got numbers 2 some of da momos around da expo?
> *


WWW.PRICELINE.COM


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jul 18 2006, 03:33 PM~5798431
> *:wave: YEP see you FRI the 4th
> *


will have to hook up,..ill be there fri,...but my car will be ther saturday morning  ,..tha big bad R.O.,....baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

tryin like hell to make it,


but still no olds,shes got too many bugs and i aint had a chance to work em out yet.........

but if i make it just look for the RIDERCHRONICLES SHOP SHIRT and dickies,thats how youll know its me,that and i aint that tall so the shirt makes me look even smaller....


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

we be there deeper then fried chicken in wesson oil....... no doult 45 rydas from all over south and northern kali,tacoma wa,tri cities wa,silverdale wa,las vegas nv.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good kita,,,


this will be the first portland show i make it to unless fate happens again..........


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 18 2006, 09:26 PM~5799668
> *we be there deeper then fried chicken in wesson oil....... no doult 45 rydas from all over south and northern kali,tacoma wa,tri cities wa,silverdale wa,las vegas nv.
> 
> 
> ...




:0 snap :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: c u there BIG UCE :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MUCH LOVE MY BIG UCE uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i gotta feelin that the pre show gonna exceed the show itself....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

WHO'S NUMBERS 2 AN AUTO TRANSPORT WE GOT BOUT 5 CARS FROM 831 :biggrin:


----------



## lawanna (Nov 15, 2003)

Majestics Canada @ Double Tree 3 cars deep :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 18 2006, 10:26 PM~5799668
> *we be there deeper then fried chicken in wesson oil....... no doult 45 rydas from all over south and northern kali,tacoma wa,tri cities wa,silverdale wa,las vegas nv.
> 
> 
> ...


when we leaving Uce?????? maybe I'll stay up there in Sac thursday night...


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 18 2006, 10:30 PM~5800043
> *WHO'S NUMBERS 2 AN AUTO TRANSPORT WE GOT BOUT 5 CARS FROM 831  :biggrin:
> *


call my homie uce his name is will mendez auto tranport 562-633-8181 hope that help bro!


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 19 2006, 12:01 AM~5800447
> *when we leaving Uce?????? maybe I'll stay up there in Sac thursday night...
> *


oh yea! either thur night or early friday morning. :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Probably see you up there Kita.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

all i know is im prayin to make it......


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 19 2006, 07:28 AM~5801397
> *all i know is im prayin to make it......
> *


Impalas Of Bakersfield will make the trip. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

cool....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 19 2006, 06:43 AM~5801213
> *call my homie uce his name is will mendez auto tranport 562-633-8181 hope that help bro!
> *




THANKS KITA


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 18 2006, 09:26 PM~5799668
> *we be there deeper then fried chicken in wesson oil....... no doult 45 rydas from all over south and northern kali,tacoma wa,tri cities wa,silverdale wa,las vegas nv.
> 
> 
> ...


doin it big as always...much loveand respect, see ya there big uce


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

i'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 19 2006, 07:45 AM~5801220
> *oh yea! either thur night or early friday morning. :biggrin:
> *


Pouuuuuuuuuuty Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaace Rooooooooooaaaaaad Creeeeeewwww


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hell yeeahhh YOU IMPALA C C BOYZ ARE DOIN IT TOO!!! LOVE YOUR RIDES!!!

HOPE 2 SEE U SATURDAY NIGHT!!!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Jul 19 2006, 08:49 PM~5806469
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im saying..... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

save a few for me :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOKIN TASTY "BIG" HUEY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

homie if i make it there like im plannin,i might wanna down about 2 gallons of water before i start drinkin.....


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 19 2006, 09:07 PM~5806606
> *LOOKIN TASTY "BIG" HUEY
> *


ya feel me.....gonna get me one right now....
trying to see if i can break that 200 lbs mark :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MMMMMM BBBEEEERRRRR!!! DAMN IM TRYING TO GET UNDER 200 HUNDRED :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

heres what i did,

eat more,and eat healthy,
stay active,
and im only tippin the scales at 185
:biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 19 2006, 09:25 PM~5806740
> *heres what i did,
> 
> eat more,and eat healthy,
> ...


hey heres what i i did,
eat more, of everything..... stop running 6 miles 5 days a week,
cut out that unnessary time in the gym,
i got on a strick diet of beer and fast food and managed to gain almost 40 lbs in a year :biggrin: 
im gonna get to the gym.....just after this one last beer................................ :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Jul 19 2006, 09:49 PM~5806469
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 19 2006, 10:32 PM~5806774
> *hey heres what i i did,
> eat more, of everything..... stop running 6 miles 5 days a week,
> cut out that unnessary time in the gym,
> ...


i worked too much to be able to drink,  
but my work was like a gym,i worked for a towing company so i was always movin...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Jul 19 2006, 09:49 PM~5806469
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IM TAKING A COOLER FULL. FOR THE ROAD :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

wicked illusions will be there,


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

sheit im tryin to go if i get back to the nw before the show. but who's down to sneak chinitos underage ass in?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jul 20 2006, 12:51 AM~5807208
> *sheit im tryin to go if i get back to the nw before the show.  but who's down to sneak chinitos underage ass in?
> *


Where are you?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:worship: Certified Gangster and Bowtie Connection will be in the House.....

if you thought you had seen it all get ready.....its not a GAME anymore :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 20 2006, 03:19 AM~5807622
> *:worship: Certified Gangster and Bowtie Connection will be in the House.....
> 
> if you thought you had seen it all get ready.....its not a GAME anymore :angry:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TOP NOTCH!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT GANGSTA BOWTIE

WADDUP SMILEY!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

there may be a way for you to get in chino.......


never know,


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 20 2006, 09:46 AM~5808073
> *  :biggrin:
> *



Wassup smiley!!!

I see you up in here, show these boys how the undertaker takes care bizness... :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i make it to the show,im gettin my own photoshoot with the car.......

:biggrin:


large ill prolly get some shots of your ride too homie....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 20 2006, 12:18 PM~5810175
> *i make it to the show,im gettin my own photoshoot with the car.......
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

why not homie?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NEWS FLASH------------- BIG CHANGES THERE WILL BE A CHARGE FOR V.I.P. FOR GOOD REASON SORRY   FOR THE MISCOMMUNICATION 

CONTACT CLUB CHROME FOR ANY FURTHER DETAILS................


PEACE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 20 2006, 02:42 PM~5811221
> *NEWS FLASH------------- BIG CHANGES THERE WILL BE A CHARGE FOR V.I.P. FOR GOOD REASON SORRY    FOR THE MISCOMMUNICATION
> 
> CONTACT CLUB CHROME FOR ANY FURTHER DETAILS................
> ...





:uh: :uh:


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

supply+demand =$$$$$


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SAFETY FIRST


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 20 2006, 01:09 PM~5810098
> *Wassup smiley!!!
> 
> I see you up in here, show these boys how the undertaker takes care bizness... :thumbsup:
> *


SUP HOMIE I`LL SEE YOU UP THERE DOGG


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn a few of the big hitter coming up this year... good to know and see you all there....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i dont mind if im not v.i.p. as long as i get a chance to hang with the homies....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 20 2006, 01:42 PM~5811221
> *NEWS FLASH------------- BIG CHANGES THERE WILL BE A CHARGE FOR V.I.P. FOR GOOD REASON SORRY    FOR THE MISCOMMUNICATION
> 
> CONTACT CLUB CHROME FOR ANY FURTHER DETAILS................
> ...



bummer, oh well i will still be there! looking forward to meeting alot new folks off of here!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

check with liquid assests on l.i.l.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

FUCK CAN'T GET AN AUTO TRANSPORT :angry: OH WELL I'M DRIVING MY SHIT UP THERE :biggrin: GOT MOMO RESERVATIONS ( THANKS KITA & TORO) :cheesy: SO WE WILL B IN PORTLAND SAT MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U COMIN WITH KITA AND TORO AWW SHIT DAWG YOULL HAVE TO COME BY THE PAD WITH THEM THEN uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 21 2006, 01:24 PM~5817375
> *U COMIN WITH KITA AND TORO AWW SHIT DAWG YOULL HAVE TO COME BY THE PAD WITH THEM THEN uffin:
> *




no we r leaving friday 2 b in portland on sat morning, we r staying in a momo by da expo with in walking distance :biggrin: :biggrin: what's going on sat night?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 21 2006, 03:39 PM~5818260
> *no we r leaving friday 2 b in portland on sat morning, we r staying in a momo by da expo with in walking distance  :biggrin:  :biggrin: what's going on sat night?*


*PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

thats whats happenin.....


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 21 2006, 08:04 PM~5820150
> *PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thats whats happenin.....
> *


hey lil short azz you going to be there?


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 22 2006, 12:04 AM~5820150
> *PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thats whats happenin.....
> *



Thats what im talking about!!!!

Play on popcorn player!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

WE HERE AT LAYITLOW WILL HAVE A BOOTH AT THE LRM SHOW,YOU CAN MEET ALL THE MODS,YOU WILL ALSO BE ABLE TO LOG ON LIL FROM OUR BOOTH,,,PLEASE STOP BY  







LAYITLOW.COM STAFF


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 21 2006, 11:53 PM~5820589
> *WE HERE  AT LAYITLOW WILL HAVE A BOOTH AT THE LRM SHOW,YOU CAN MEET ALL THE MODS,YOU WILL ALSO BE ABLE TO LOG ON LIL FROM OUR BOOTH,,,PLEASE STOP BY
> LAYITLOW.COM STAFF
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 21 2006, 09:53 PM~5820589
> *WE HERE  AT LAYITLOW WILL HAVE A BOOTH AT THE LRM SHOW,YOU CAN MEET ALL THE MODS,YOU WILL ALSO BE ABLE TO LOG ON LIL FROM OUR BOOTH,,,PLEASE STOP BY
> LAYITLOW.COM STAFF
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

todays the last day to get the prereg in the mail


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 22 2006, 01:14 PM~5822326
> *todays the last day to get the prereg in the mail
> *


Does it only need to be mailed by the 24th or be there by the 24th???


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 21 2006, 03:39 PM~5818260
> *no we r leaving friday 2 b in portland on sat morning, we r staying in a momo by da expo with in walking distance  :biggrin:  :biggrin: what's going on sat night?
> *


WHAT MOMO ARE YOU STAYING AT AND WHAT TIME FRIDAY ARE YOU LEAVING


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 21 2006, 09:35 PM~5820292
> *hey lil short azz you going to be there?
> *


PRAYIN TO MAKE IT,JUST HAVE TO GET SOME MONEY UP FOR THE TRIP THERE....

THE OLDS AINT MAKIN IT,TRANNY ISSUES STILL.....


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

PARTY! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 22 2006, 07:30 PM~5823798
> *thats what im sayin......*


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 21 2006, 10:53 PM~5820589
> *WE HERE  AT LAYITLOW WILL HAVE A BOOTH AT THE LRM SHOW,YOU CAN MEET ALL THE MODS,YOU WILL ALSO BE ABLE TO LOG ON LIL FROM OUR BOOTH,,,PLEASE STOP BY
> LAYITLOW.COM STAFF
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 22 2006, 02:48 PM~5822792
> *Does it only need to be mailed by the 24th or be there by the 24th???
> *


as long as its post marked on or before the 24th your all good


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 20 2006, 12:12 AM~5807320
> *Where are you?
> *


im back home in hawaii


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jul 23 2006, 12:26 AM~5825645
> *as long as its post marked on or before the 24th your all good
> *


mailed mine off on wednesday :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jul 23 2006, 03:12 AM~5825884
> *im back home in hawaii
> *


have a safe return lil homie......


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I LOVE THE ISLANDS - WHICH ONE?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jul 23 2006, 02:12 AM~5825884
> *im back home in hawaii
> *


going there for my honeymoon next year! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 23 2006, 10:16 AM~5826658
> *going there for my honeymoon next year!  :biggrin:
> *


ahhh shit,,,,,


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

i think i might roll up to portland also :biggrin: :biggrin: & bring my lifted geo just for the hopp action single pump! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jul 23 2006, 11:53 AM~5826805
> *i think i might  roll up to portland  also  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  & bring  my lifted  geo just  for the hopp  action  single pump! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

I WANT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 23 2006, 10:05 AM~5826604
> *I LOVE THE ISLANDS - WHICH ONE?
> *


oahu, staying out in waipahu, but from Waimalu originally


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: CHINO U CHILLIN WITH UR CHINITOS :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 22 2006, 03:19 PM~5822904
> *WHAT MOMO ARE YOU STAYING AT AND WHAT TIME FRIDAY ARE YOU LEAVING
> *




I BELIEVE IS CALL BEST WESTER INN IS ACROSS THE EXPO HERE THE NUMBER (503) 286- 9600  I THINK WE R TAKING OFF FROM SALAS AROUND 5 PM :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 23 2006, 09:28 PM~5829835
> *:biggrin: CHINO U CHILLIN WITH UR CHINITOS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: im comin back tomorrow, so i guess im stuck with the other brown people...damn messicans... :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2006, 08:40 AM~5831586
> *I BELIEVE IS CALL BEST WESTER INN IS ACROSS THE EXPO HERE THE NUMBER (503) 286- 9600    I THINK WE R TAKING OFF FROM SALAS AROUND 5 PM  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE AT THE RADDISON 7 MILES FROM THE EXPO IM LEAVING FRIDAY AT 5 AM


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2006, 07:40 AM~5831586
> *I BELIEVE IS CALL BEST WESTER INN IS ACROSS THE EXPO HERE THE NUMBER (503) 286- 9600    I THINK WE R TAKING OFF FROM SALAS AROUND 5 PM  :biggrin:
> *


even tho i know you wasn't talking to me thanks for that # cause all the others were either booked up or only had smoking rooms left! :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 24 2006, 06:53 PM~5834873
> *even tho i know you wasn't talking to me thanks for that # cause all the others were either booked up or only had smoking rooms left!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah they got some sort of Porche parade going down on sunday.... we almost didn't get into the Red Lion like we always do....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM GETTING EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!! NORTHWEST - WE ARE GUNNA SEE ALOT OF CALI CARS LETS SHOW THEM HOW WE TREAT GUESTS!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 24 2006, 06:53 PM~5834873
> *even tho i know you wasn't talking to me thanks for that # cause all the others were either booked up or only had smoking rooms left!  :biggrin:
> *





there will b a $5.00 charge :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 24 2006, 09:55 PM~5835860
> *IM GETTING EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!! NORTHWEST - WE ARE GUNNA SEE ALOT OF CALI CARS LETS SHOW THEM HOW WE TREAT GUESTS!!
> *


YA MAKE SURE YOU HAVE GANG OF HOE`S DOWN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 25 2006, 08:25 AM~5838463
> *YA MAKE SURE  YOU HAVE GANG OF HOE`S DOWN  THERE :biggrin:
> *




yeah wut he said :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 25 2006, 07:13 AM~5838396
> *there will b a $5.00 charge  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how about a corona if i see ya?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 25 2006, 11:51 AM~5839643
> *how about a corona if i see ya?
> *




HELL YA THAT WILL WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 25 2006, 12:13 PM~5840116
> *HELL YA THAT WILL WORK  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 24 2006, 07:53 PM~5834873
> *even tho i know you wasn't talking to me thanks for that # cause all the others were either booked up or only had smoking rooms left!  :biggrin:
> *


smoking rooms are the best ones..... :cheesy:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 25 2006, 05:21 PM~5841977
> *smoking rooms are the best ones..... :cheesy:
> *


some are some aren't just depends on what ya smoking :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

uffin: 
:biggrin:
uffin:
you know it.....

to bad i went clean though....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 25 2006, 06:21 PM~5841977
> *smoking rooms are the best ones..... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 18 2006, 11:26 PM~5799668
> *we be there deeper then fried chicken in wesson oil....... no doult 45 rydas from all over south and northern kali,tacoma wa,tri cities wa,silverdale wa,las vegas nv.
> 
> 
> ...


uce alameda will be there  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

just got my confirmation,,,,,,,,,,,,,so is this show all indoor,,or indoor /outdoor,,never been there :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

all in door


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Jul 27 2006, 11:49 AM~5852701
> *all in door
> *


 :cheesy: sounds good


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

EXPO JUST BEEN UPDATED NICE FACILITY!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

EVEN IF I HAVE TO CATCH THE BUS IM DOIN MY BEST TO MAKE IT......


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 27 2006, 02:26 PM~5853661
> *EVEN IF I HAVE TO CATCH THE BUS IM DOIN MY BEST TO MAKE IT......
> *


get your ass out on the freeway, show some leg and put your thumb out....i'm sure some truckers might like lil boys.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


and you know i'm just fuckin wit ya


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 27 2006, 01:26 PM~5853661
> *EVEN IF I HAVE TO CATCH THE BUS IM DOIN MY BEST TO MAKE IT......
> *


someone get this dude a pair of rollerblades .....or a bike............
always talking about ....."ima try and make this one......"..... :dunno: 
hey vengence...i dont know ya, 
but im just bustin your balls a little :biggrin: 
whens that car gonna hit pavement bro...????....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jul 26 2006, 10:22 PM~5849655
> *uce alameda will be there   :biggrin:
> *


ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOADDDD TRIIIIPPPPPP!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 27 2006, 12:45 PM~5852681
> *just got my confirmation,,,,,,,,,,,,,so is this show all indoor,,or indoor /outdoor,,never been there :biggrin:
> *


ALL indoors big buddy.........just gets hot......lots of people....a lot of cars from up here are going.........it's gonna be off the chain..this will be my 4th year...and I think this will be the biggest one ever.......


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 27 2006, 06:11 PM~5854926
> *someone get this dude a pair of rollerblades .....or a bike............
> always talking about ....."ima try and make this one......".....  :dunno:
> hey vengence...i dont know ya,
> ...


as soon as i am makin more money,not givin a sob story but i was in a car wreck june 12th and havent been able to return to work,i was fired the day of the wreck due to the fact i went on l&i and i aint got shit from them either,cept the medical bills paid(whew!!!!!)
im used to people givin me a hard time but for me it kinda makes me feel worse when i know i should be makin it to the shows and still cant.....


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 27 2006, 07:59 PM~5855620
> *as soon as i am makin more money,not givin a sob story but i was in a car wreck june 12th and havent been able to return to work,i was fired the day of the wreck due to the fact i went on l&i and i aint got shit from them either,cept the medical bills paid(whew!!!!!)
> im used to people givin me a hard time but for me it kinda makes me feel worse when i know i should be makin it to the shows and still cant.....
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks droopy


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 27 2006, 06:14 PM~5854942
> *ALL indoors big buddy.........just gets hot......lots of people....a lot of cars from up here are going.........it's gonna be off the chain..this will be my 4th year...and I think this will be the biggest one ever.......
> *





A HUEVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUZ I'M GOING :biggrin: 


HEY TORO PINCHE MAG ESTA CHINGONNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 27 2006, 06:14 PM~5854942
> *ALL indoors big buddy.........just gets hot......lots of people....a lot of cars from up here are going.........it's gonna be off the chain..this will be my 4th year...and I think this will be the biggest one ever.......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 27 2006, 07:59 PM~5855620
> *as soon as i am makin more money,not givin a sob story but i was in a car wreck june 12th and havent been able to return to work,i was fired the day of the wreck due to the fact i went on l&i and i aint got shit from them either,cept the medical bills paid(whew!!!!!)
> im used to people givin me a hard time but for me it kinda makes me feel worse when i know i should be makin it to the shows and still cant.....
> *


you'll get back on your feet lil homie..... 

you can always sue your former emplyer.... its illegal to fire someone on L&I


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 27 2006, 06:59 PM~5855620
> *as soon as i am makin more money,not givin a sob story but i was in a car wreck june 12th and havent been able to return to work,i was fired the day of the wreck due to the fact i went on l&i and i aint got shit from them either,cept the medical bills paid(whew!!!!!)
> im used to people givin me a hard time but for me it kinda makes me feel worse when i know i should be makin it to the shows and still cant.....
> *


hey don't take shit personal lil bro. this is a family thang, sue that fucker! well you know if it's anything i can do to help just let me know!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 28 2006, 07:23 AM~5857975
> *thanks droopy
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jul 28 2006, 02:03 AM~5857365
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

one more week :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jul 29 2006, 02:29 PM~5864803
> *
> *


Sup Jr? We gonna drink a lot of coronas next weekend? :0


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 29 2006, 01:36 PM~5864828
> *Sup Jr? We gonna drink a lot of coronas next weekend? :0
> *


YOU KNOW IT


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

ROLLERZ ONLY TAKEOVER


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jul 29 2006, 06:44 PM~5866068
> *ROLLERZ ONLY TAKEOVER
> *


UM....OK.....


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

:0 








UCE Chico will be taking a couple drops... :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i no im goin oput dere wit my bike tro qualify so ill see yall out dere

ELITE BC NOR CAL TO DA FULLEST


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

let's do that damn thang NW


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 30 2006, 12:47 AM~5867495
> *let's do that damn thang NW
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 28 2006, 09:10 AM~5858190
> *A HUEVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUZ I'M GOING  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TLM #3 IS off the hook......issue came out bad ass...and I'll have some at the pre party, just hit me up all weekend....I'll have a few in case any one wants to buy some.....

EL RAIDER, you better be ready to toss back some ice cold Coronas......I sad Coronas, not CABRONAS!!!!!!!! heheheheheh


----------



## SevennineMC (Jul 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jul 29 2006, 06:53 PM~5866089
> *UM....OK.....
> *


 :0


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 29 2006, 09:50 PM~5866791
> *i no im goin oput dere wit my bike tro qualify so ill see yall out dere
> 
> ELITE BC NOR CAL TO DA FULLEST
> ...


i got 20 that you will qualify in portland... your bikes off the hook homie


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

THAT'S WHAT'S UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey wats up...lowrider familia, i just watnted to make a comment on the cost of electricty at this lowrider show, my dad has pre- reged his car for $40 to this car show, i pre reged my bike for 20 dolors, my sister pre reged her bike for 20 dolors, it probley gonna cost us 300 dolors in gass to get there, wats up wit this cost at the lowrider shows, my dads gonna pay the $60 cuz he gots four small lights for his display, i have got 4 tiny ass lights, and my sister gots a tinny christmas tree turntable its one little fucking thing, im up to $260 dollors right there, thats with out the gas they preech in lowrider magazine about keeping kids off the street and off the drugs, but its a hella alot cheeper to do drugs then go to these lowrider car shows, we love it and its our life, but its a hella of alot cheeper to go get high, i dont mean to be dissrepectfull to anybody.. but damn give a brotha a brake.. thanks for hearing me out.. but i got go slang some sacks so i can afford to go....


sincerley
a brother of lowrideing

peice of the game


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Jul 30 2006, 10:31 PM~5872043
> *hey wats up...lowrider familia, i just watnted to make a comment on the cost of electricty at this lowrider show, my dad has pre- reged his car for $40 to this car show, i pre reged my bike for 20 dolors, my sister pre reged her bike for 20 dolors, it probley gonna cost us 300 dolors in gass to get there, wats up wit this cost at the lowrider shows, my dads gonna pay the $60 cuz he gots four small lights for his display, i have got 4 tiny ass lights, and my sister gots a tinny christmas tree turntable its one little fucking thing, im up to $260 dollors right there, thats with out the gas they preech in lowrider magazine about keeping kids off the street and off the drugs, but its a hella alot cheeper to do drugs then go to these lowrider car shows, we love it and its our life, but its a hella of alot cheeper to go get high, i dont mean to be dissrepectfull to anybody.. but damn give a brotha a brake.. thanks for hearing me out.. but i got go slang some sacks so i can afford to go....
> sincerley
> a brother of lowrideing
> ...




I HEAR YOU I HAD TO PAY $400.00 TO A PUT A BOOTH SO I'M HOPPING I CAN MAKE SOME MONEY :biggrin: $115.00 FOR MOMO PLUS GAS N FOOD  BUT I'M STILL GOING :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 30 2006, 07:59 AM~5867980
> *TLM #3 IS off the hook......issue came out bad ass...and I'll have some at the pre party, just hit me up all weekend....I'll have a few in case any one wants to buy some.....
> 
> EL RAIDER, you better be ready to toss back some ice cold Coronas......I sad Coronas, not CABRONAS!!!!!!!! heheheheheh
> *




YA SABES CABRON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah its portland all right, the facility gets the cashe for electricity, not Go-Lo.... and tey won't let you split power either....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 29 2006, 09:50 PM~5866791
> *i no im goin oput dere wit my bike tro qualify so ill see yall out dere
> 
> ELITE BC NOR CAL TO DA FULLEST
> ...





BEST RAIDER BIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WUT UP LITTLE HOMIE C U IN PORTLAND


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

anyone here know the admission price to get in, the price for parking and what time is the best time to be there so there wont be a long ass line..? thanks....and also is a camcorder allowed in the building?


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@Jul 31 2006, 04:11 PM~5877334
> *anyone here know the admission price to get in, the price for parking and what time is the best time to be there so there wont be a long ass line..? thanks....and also is a camcorder allowed in the building?
> *



cameras and camcorders are good, 
i heard admission is 30.00 this year... :uh: 
its cheaper to prereg. and drive off to the front even if you dont have a nice car...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

it was 30 bucks last year iono anything this year parkings 7.00 and im pretty sure they allow camcorders


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^^^^^ you beat me to it homie :biggrin:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Im getting the bags ready, and leaving the palm tree's behind.......

It's almost show time fellas and what a show its gonna be.......

So sit back, relax, let's drop the top and ride......

First rounds on me :thumbsup: 

Make sure you got your BOWTIE'S on, were about to make the CONNECTION!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WORDS OF A TRUE RIDER


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Aug 1 2006, 12:48 AM~5879735
> *Im getting the bags ready, and leaving the palm tree's behind.......
> 
> It's almost show time fellas and what a show its gonna be.......
> ...


Cant wait to see Certified G in person.


----------



## Switch Hitter (Mar 9, 2005)

I'll be there, does anyone know who's performing at the concert? I also think there's a two for one special for admission to the show, but you have to go to schucks auto supply to get it, I'm not positive on this but it's posted on lowridermagazine.com some where.


----------



## coastal_cruiser (Jan 5, 2006)

grr.. whos comin from arizona to portland?


pick up this bitch too pora favor


holla


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

cant wait only a couple days left.. looks like its going to be a good show, got my confirmation the other day.. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

LOWCOS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Jul 31 2006, 11:48 PM~5879735
> *Im getting the bags ready, and leaving the palm tree's behind.......
> 
> It's almost show time fellas and what a show its gonna be.......
> ...


hope to meet ya big dawg....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 1 2006, 12:05 AM~5879806
> *Cant wait to see Certified G in person.
> *


x2 :worship:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

is there some kind of way to have a time that all of us just meet up?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:dunno: good ? loriding69 we should all meet up.. didnt rich say there was going to be a layitlow booth?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 21 2006, 09:53 PM~5820589
> *WE HERE  AT LAYITLOW WILL HAVE A BOOTH AT THE LRM SHOW,YOU CAN MEET ALL THE MODS,YOU WILL ALSO BE ABLE TO LOG ON LIL FROM OUR BOOTH,,,PLEASE STOP BY
> LAYITLOW.COM STAFF
> *




he sure did


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 1 2006, 08:52 PM~5885485
> *
> 
> 
> ...







DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 2 2006, 03:01 PM~5890639
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> *


X2!!!!! :0


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

i will be there, any before parties or after parties, i will be single for the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Who wants to party? I can get a party crackin at any of the clubs. Let me know if you guys want to and ill see if i can hook up a VIP for everybody!! Let me know what nights you guys want to party and ill make it happen!

Thurs (tomorrow) were having a lil party at Bliss, No dress code, just a relaxed place to kick it and have a drink.

Friday I have tickets to a Comedy Club so if that interest you PM me and ill hook it up no problem, 21+

We will have a booth at the show. Vol 3 is being released on the 6th. all 2006 footage, 3 artist interviews, stunt bike video, hip hop show, 1hr 30min long, 28 min slideshow. HIGH Definition!!!

If you know me, The DVD's arrive tomorrow ) so PM me if you want it FIRST!!!!

$20 for vol 3, Car clubs get discounts when they buy them together. looking for shops and people that want to distribute them also.

-Tim


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 2 2006, 02:26 PM~5890777
> *i will be there, any before parties or after parties, i will be single for the weekend :biggrin:
> *


here ya go

Portland Pre-Party


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE PLACE TO BE.. RIDER CHRONICLES PLAYIN ON THE BIG SCREENS BABY!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<WILL BE THERE,JUST LOOK FOR THE RIDERCHRONICLES SHOP SHIRT AND DICKIES ON A SHORT DUDE WITH A CAMERA IN HAND,AND ILL BE AT THE PRE PARTIES TOO...


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switch Hitter_@Jul 31 2006, 11:17 PM~5879856
> *I'll be there, does anyone know who's performing at the concert?  I also think there's a two for one special for admission to the show, but you have to go to schucks auto supply to get it, I'm not positive on this but it's posted on lowridermagazine.com some where.
> *



Im pretty sure the performers are Lil Rob, Baby Bash and someone else.. i forget who.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ALMOST SHOW TIME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Leaving in the morning.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK I JUST CALLED DA SHOP N DA REPLACEMENT AIR BAGS R THERE YET IT'S GOING 2 SUCK IF I CAN'T TAKE MY TRUCK :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

will RIDERCHRONICLES "Roulette" BigBody be at the show??


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

i just got hotel & rental car confirmation, party in my room :thumbsup:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 3 2006, 04:46 PM~5898275
> *i just got hotel & rental car confirmation, party in my room :thumbsup:
> *


which hotel you stayin at homie?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Aug 3 2006, 03:43 PM~5898247
> *will RIDERCHRONICLES "Roulette" BigBody be at the show??
> *


U KNOW IT BIG HOMIE


----------



## coastal_cruiser (Jan 5, 2006)

:dunno: anyone?

arizona?


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 3 2006, 07:29 PM~5899477
> *which hotel you stayin at homie?
> *


red lion in portland i will be ther about 5pm hook up some ladies for the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Aug 3 2006, 09:35 PM~5900143
> *red lion in portland i will be ther about 5pm hook up some ladies for the weekend :biggrin:
> *


right on homie, that's where most of us RI boys are stayin


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 3 2006, 10:04 PM~5900305
> *right on homie, that's where most of us RI boys are stayin
> *


i have a homie that use to be from your club. over here in o.c. calif...cool let me know if you guys do anything, i will buy the 1st round...lol
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

we'll be kickin it at the club at the hotel, that way we aint got to drive drunk n shit..... just walk drunk back to the rooms....hehehe


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

is it the red lion convention center, i know there are a couple red lions,


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

PORTLAND IS GETTING INVADED BY CALI :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 4 2006, 09:20 AM~5902093
> *PORTLAND IS GETTING INVADED BY CALI  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and we are taking over their bitches
:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: just save a couple cute ones


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

BIG TIME HYDRAULICS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

LEAVING IN A FEW JUST WANT EVERYONE TRAVELING TO HAVE A SAFE TRIP.....
:biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

CHECK OUT DJ BIGGZ BAY AREA MIXTAPE .... BIGGZ DROPPINGZ 6.0 BAY AREA EDITION AT THE LICKS N' TRICKS BOOTH AT THE SHOW!!! ALSO SOME SURPRISES THAT CAN'T BE LET OUT YET... AND POSSIBLY EVEN A PRE-PARTY ON THE OREGON SIDE OF THE RIVER SO FOLK'S DON'T GOTTA STRESS ABOUT WASHINGTON POLICE AND CROSSIN' THE BRIDGE. OH YEAH, MIGHT HAVE A LIL' AFTERPARTY BREWIN IN PORTLAND TOO..... I WILL LET YA'LL KNOW AS DETAILS PROGRESS.

THANKS FOR THE FEW CATS THAT SUPPORT FUNKSHOP DJ'S AND THREE 6 OH PRODUCTIONS!!!! AND BIG "UPS" TO LICKS N' TRICKS FOR PUTTIN US ON VOLUME THREE!!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

omg omg omg omg omg what a weekend this is going to be! i fucking can\'t wait to hang with and meet some of yall fuckers! anybody staying at the Best Western?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 4 2006, 09:20 AM~5902093
> *PORTLAND IS GETTING INVADED BY CALI  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's what I heard this year is going to be a good show out there. My CALI folks watch out for the HATERS out there, Some of them get all bent out of shape when you take there bitches from them for a weekend. (Just talking about the HATERS) uffin: uffin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

just got back from bosie,...at 930 am ,..load up tha car on tha trailer,..and it's on to portland!!!!!!!!! see all you real riders there!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

so is anything heppening in portland on sat night. i want to meet some people & see the city & have some drinks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Im on my way to portland right now you all can find me at the acrop tongiht looking at some tits and ass and enjoying steak bites :biggrin: see you all there


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 4 2006, 03:57 PM~5904513
> *Im on my way to portland right now you all can find me at the acrop tongiht looking at some tits and ass and enjoying steak bites  :biggrin:  see you all there
> *


i wont get there until tomorrow, but im going to check out some ladies also


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

well it's official accident i just had 30 minutes or so ago!  :tears:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 4 2006, 04:22 PM~5904909
> *well it's official accident i just had 30 minutes or so ago!   :tears:
> *



DAMN, hope you are alright. Sorry to hear that if you need anything let us know.K

Black Magic is offically on the ROAD coming from Vegas to P-TOWN.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 4 2006, 01:02 PM~5903730
> *That's what I heard this year is going to be a good show out there. My CALI folks watch out for the HATERS out there, Some of them get all bent out of shape when you take there bitches from them for a weekend. (Just talking about the HATERS) uffin:  uffin:
> *


Are you not making it this year? Going to pick up some CALI peeps tonight I believe..Call us 503-762-2417 we will cruise you around in the LIMO.. :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anyone know what time the move in starts tomorrow? i heard is from 
8-2pm not sure


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 4 2006, 08:00 PM~5905475
> *anyone know what time the move in starts tomorrow? i heard is from
> 8-2pm not sure
> *



10am


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

where is the kickin it spot tonight


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@Aug 4 2006, 07:09 PM~5905507
> *10am
> *


how long does it go for?from 10am to what time?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 4 2006, 05:28 PM~5905174
> *DAMN, hope you are alright. Sorry to hear that if you need anything let us know.K
> *


yeah we are alright but how i was riding and and how it happened the front part of the car is fucked. my wife said ride it like that but i couldn't see myself being the laughing stock or portland. so i made the decision to pull out! 

UNPREDICTABLE IS DONE FOR THE SHOW SEASON! :angry:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 4 2006, 09:57 PM~5906024
> *how long does it go for?from 10am to what time?
> *


4pm


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 4 2006, 06:28 PM~5905174
> *DAMN, hope you are alright. Sorry to hear that if you need anything let us know.K
> 
> Black Magic is offically on the ROAD coming from Vegas to P-TOWN.... :biggrin:
> *




and from canada too :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 18 2006, 09:26 PM~5799668
> *we be there deeper then fried chicken in wesson oil....... no doult 45 rydas from all over south and northern kali,tacoma wa,tri cities wa,silverdale wa,las vegas nv.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW.....what about the maranade chicken?


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

damn, got home at 5am. Saw Mike rolling the blazer on 185th and a few lowriders rolling in p-town. 

who wants to get featured on vol 4???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

its on at chrome 2 night


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

any setup pics


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

wow !!


----------



## coastal_cruiser (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Aug 6 2006, 10:58 AM~5912526
> *wow !!
> *


how was the show? :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

WHAT UP EVERYBODY . IM HERE IN PORTLAND ON THE NET AT THE BEST WESTERN MOTEL. THE LRM SHOW WAS OF THE HOOK. CALI IS COMMING BACK WITH 9 SWEEPSTAKES TROPHY !!!!! MY CLUB TOOK 2ND PLACE BEST ORGINAL AND 3RD PLACE BEST BOMB SWEEPSTAKES...... :biggrin: 
OTHER CLUBS WERE OLDIES C.C. NEW STYLE C.C. UCE C.C. SOCIOS C.C.
. :thumbsup:


----------



## coastal_cruiser (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 6 2006, 07:40 PM~5914848
> *WHAT UP EVERYBODY . IM HERE IN PORTLAND ON THE NET AT THE BEST WESTERN MOTEL. THE  LRM SHOW WAS OF THE HOOK.  CALI IS COMMING BACK WITH 9 SWEEPSTAKES TROPHY !!!!!  MY CLUB TOOK 2ND PLACE BEST ORGINAL AND 3RD PLACE BEST BOMB SWEEPSTAKES...... :biggrin:
> OTHER CLUBS WERE OLDIES C.C. NEW STYLE C.C. UCE C.C.  SOCIOS C.C.
> . :thumbsup:
> *



alright bro..you gotta post the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

who took bomb truck?

i didnt stay for the awards my dad was gettin tired


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Aug 6 2006, 08:42 PM~5914856
> *who took bomb truck?
> 
> i didnt stay for the awards my dad was gettin tired
> *



Oldies 54...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by coastal_cruiser_@Aug 6 2006, 08:42 PM~5914855
> *alright bro..you gotta post the pics :thumbsup:
> *


4 SURE HOMIE........I"LL POST PIX TOMOROW WHEN I GET BACK...... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GREAT 2 SEE EVERYONE THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*great job to all the homies from rollerz only we held it down looking forward to vegas look out for lil'bob :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*lil'bob coming out with the 206/509 crew ha ha ha  :biggrin: *


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

just got home about an hour ago, unloaded the truck and trailer.... 
Damn it was good to see all the homies and meeting a few more....


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*all the car clubs that were at the show great job with the cars looking real clean see every one in vegas*


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 6 2006, 11:19 PM~5915935
> *lil'bob coming out with the 206/509 crew ha ha ha    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*you know how we do j.r  :biggrin: on top of the tahoe rappen  *


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

I just got home had to have one of the homies drive my car home for me. It was a great show this year. I noticed alot of improvement on the same cars from last year. And a few new ones came out hard


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

~ROLLERZ ONLY~
:biggrin:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Great show, pics and a video up later! 

Thanks to everybody that stopped by the booth! That was the release date of vol 3, still got them if you didnt get your copy, pm me.

lowcows next weekend is going to be crazy! I cant wait for the bikini contest! )


----------



## malibu magic (Aug 7, 2006)

you get any video of bigtime getting owned in the hop?
who did they hop anyway?
i couldent make it down but if i knew it was going to 
go down like i was told it did, i would have made the trip,
looks like there not the best the pacific northwest has to offer after all :rofl:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:0 DAMN


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

I was filming in the pit, also on stage with all the artists! Big Time had a spring come out so i think a rematch should happen! Then see what it do, PM me guys, Got an interview with baby bash after he did his thing on stage also!

I cannot use SOME of the footage for vol 4 BUT ill make a tight PROMO video for everybody that missed out or was not there.

Gave away a few DVD's to the crowd while we were up there. anybody got some pics of me on stage????


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by malibu magic_@Aug 7 2006, 04:29 PM~5919902
> *you get any video of bigtime getting owned in the hop?
> who did they hop anyway?
> i couldent make it down but if i knew it was going to
> ...


a spring popped out on big times hopper,they went against puro locos,i seen the test the night before that thing was straight crackin the back bumper,big time may have a few troubles here n there but they definitely got some good karma comin they way.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by malibu magic_@Aug 7 2006, 04:29 PM~5919902
> *you get any video of bigtime getting owned in the hop?
> who did they hop anyway?
> i couldent make it down but if i knew it was going to
> ...


FIRST IF YOUR CAR GETS STUCK YOU AINT HOPPING.
SECOND I-5 WILL BRING YOU RIGHT HERE SO COME GET SOME IF YOU THINK WERE A PUSH OVER, DONT TALK AND NOT RESPOND.
THIRD AND LASTLY AINT NOTHING MAGIC ABOUT NO MALIBU.
SO COME ON DOWN QUIT HIDING BEHIND A SCREEN AND LETS HOP


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@Aug 7 2006, 05:54 PM~5920332
> *I was filming in the pit, also on stage with all the artists! Big Time had a spring come out so i think a rematch should happen! Then see what it do, PM me guys, Got an interview with baby bash after he did his thing on stage also!
> 
> I cannot use SOME of the footage for vol 4 BUT ill make a tight PROMO video for everybody that missed out or was not there.
> ...



THERE WILL BE A REMATCH ASAP, WE COME TO HOP NOT GET STUCK OUR CAR WILL DO THAT TO IF WE CHOOSE,BUT THATS NOT A HOP.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@Aug 7 2006, 04:21 PM~5919863
> *Great show, pics and a video up later!
> 
> Thanks to everybody that stopped by the booth! That was the release date of vol 3, still got them if you didnt get your copy, pm me.
> ...


everytime i went by your booth you wherent there i was was trying to pick a dvd up too


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TONE THANKS FOR COMIN BY ...










THE RIDER BOOTH


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOK OUT FOR THAT RIDER JUICE SPOKANE :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 7 2006, 05:14 PM~5920462
> *THERE WILL BE A REMATCH ASAP, WE COME TO HOP NOT GET STUCK OUR CAR WILL DO THAT TO IF WE CHOOSE,BUT THATS NOT A HOP.
> *



RIDER CHRONICLES WILL BE IN TOW


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 7 2006, 06:42 PM~5920678
> *RIDER CHRONICLES WILL BE IN TOW
> *


WERE DEFINATLY GOING TO REMATCH BUT IF ANYONE GETS STUCK THEY LOSE.
WELL HAVE A HOP MATCH, OR A STUCK MATCH, BUT I HOP AND WHERE EVER IVE BEEN WHEN YOU STICK YOU LOSE.THEY NEED TO BRING IT DOWN SO WE CAN HAVE A HOP


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 7 2006, 06:14 PM~5920462
> *THERE WILL BE A REMATCH ASAP, WE COME TO HOP NOT GET STUCK OUR CAR WILL DO THAT TO IF WE CHOOSE,BUT THATS NOT A HOP.
> *



call me when it happens cause i want to see what it do!


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 7 2006, 06:27 PM~5920542
> *everytime i went by your booth you wherent there i was was trying to pick a dvd up too
> *



ya pm me your addy again, it was a BUSY day for me. filming some cool footage  . I was behind the scenes & on stage shit.

you will be in spokane next weekend right?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

503 BATTLE ON THE 3RD OR SOONER???



I DID THOUGH IN SOME DOUGH IF I DIDNT GET OVER 4BILLS IN TICKETS ONE TRIP DOWN MLK (DID I BEAT U BABYHUEY LOL)

BUT THATS HOW WE DO IT!!


YYYEEEEAAKKKNNOOOWWHHHATTIIIMMMEEEAANNNN!!!

CLUB CHROME WAS CRACKIN, SHOW WAS 2 :biggrin:

TIME 4 SOME LOCAL SHIT


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP DROOP!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed po po made mlk look like christmas with all them lights....


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 7 2006, 06:48 PM~5921096
> *503 BATTLE ON THE 3RD OR SOONER???
> I DID THOUGH IN SOME DOUGH IF I DIDNT GET OVER 4BILLS IN TICKETS ONE TRIP DOWN MLK (DID I BEAT U BABYHUEY LOL)
> 
> ...



dont even know, my ticket just said "BOND"
ill find out in a few wks though :dunno:
i got more then 4bills..... just in my lawyer


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

ill get you that DVD ASAP for your peoples to help you out. tomorrow ill get it done!!!


----------



## coastal_cruiser (Jan 5, 2006)

:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

missed show


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Aug 8 2006, 05:14 AM~5923509
> * missed show
> *


sorry you missed it chino you woulda had alot of fun....


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

show was good, met alot of riders.. sup Riderchronicles i might see u this weekend in spokane.. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup homie.....


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

not much vengence, nice to see u made it to portland..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 6 2006, 08:40 PM~5914848
> *WHAT UP EVERYBODY . IM HERE IN PORTLAND ON THE NET AT THE BEST WESTERN MOTEL. THE  LRM SHOW WAS OF THE HOOK.  CALI IS COMMING BACK WITH 9 SWEEPSTAKES TROPHY !!!!!  MY CLUB TOOK 2ND PLACE BEST ORGINAL AND 3RD PLACE BEST BOMB SWEEPSTAKES...... :biggrin:
> OTHER CLUBS WERE OLDIES C.C. NEW STYLE C.C. UCE C.C.  SOCIOS C.C.
> . :thumbsup:
> *


EVEN THE CALI BIKES BROUGHT HOME SWEEPSTAKES...LUXURIOUS B.C


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

indeed my friend we need to kick it- we never get a chance 2- congrats on the win!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 7 2006, 10:10 PM~5922534
> *dont even know, my ticket just said "BOND"
> ill find out in a few wks though    :dunno:
> i got more then 4bills..... just in my lawyer
> *



WHOLY SHIT!! RIDER STYLE!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Aug 8 2006, 07:55 AM~5923936
> *not much vengence, nice to see u made it to portland..
> *


indeed all goes well i might see you in spokane....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 6 2006, 08:40 PM~5914848
> *WHAT UP EVERYBODY . IM HERE IN PORTLAND ON THE NET AT THE BEST WESTERN MOTEL. THE  LRM SHOW WAS OF THE HOOK.  CALI IS COMMING BACK WITH 9 SWEEPSTAKES TROPHY !!!!!  MY CLUB TOOK 2ND PLACE BEST ORGINAL AND 3RD PLACE BEST BOMB SWEEPSTAKES...... :biggrin:
> OTHER CLUBS WERE OLDIES C.C. NEW STYLE C.C. UCE C.C.  SOCIOS C.C.
> . :thumbsup:
> *




wut up g congrats on da win homie, da show was off da hook :biggrin: da only thing that fucked it up were those idiots fighting n shit :angry: :angry: they fucked up a couple of displays from some bad ass rides  some bichtes were also fighting by my booth n almost knocked my shit down :0 but i knocked them back from my shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




congrats to all da winners  





c u all in san jo 9/3/06


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 8 2006, 09:35 AM~5924427
> *wut up g congrats on da win homie, da show was off da hook  :biggrin:  da only thing that fucked it up were those idiots fighting n shit  :angry:  :angry:  they fucked up a couple of displays from some bad ass rides   some bichtes were also fighting by my booth n almost knocked my shit down  :0  but i knocked them back from my shit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> congrats to all da winners
> c u all in san jo 9/3/06
> *



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! JESSE....  
And to all other winners...

Portland is a good show, but that is one of their downfalls...it seems that people don't care about displays...or cars. Last year i took my car, and i got 6 broken mirros and finger marks like you wouldn't belive. I was not confortable at all leaving my car alone... :angry: I was parked next to this blazer and some kid knocked down the display and chipped the paint of the car, the mom was telling the kid to run...it was crazy... :angry: :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

dammn


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Aug 8 2006, 09:41 AM~5924468
> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! JESSE....
> And to all other winners...
> 
> ...


you got that right, thenm punk ass kids don't have no respect for anyones property and not to mention some of the parents too.... we almost got kicked out of the show last year cause one of the girls bucked up to a guy who was letting his kick go all up in one our our rides and she told him to not do that.... he copped attitude and said i paid to come in here and see the cars i'll do what i want.... so homegirl went off cause dude called some woman on his cell and said something smart about teaching someone to be a woman or something like that..... that's when it was on.... her step father stepped up, then the cops came and all hell broke loose, even one of the cops copped attitude on us and told two of our guys they were out, when i stepped in and said if they are gone for protecting her cause of some dumb ass letting hic kid crawl all up in a display and a car then we're all out of here and you could explain to Go-Lo why 36 of the cars on display are leaving right now.... another cop came up and calmed shit down, had mr attitude cop walk away, he came back and told us not all cops are ashole, and to just keep things cool....


----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 8 2006, 09:11 AM~5924651
> *you got that right, thenm punk ass kids don't have no respect for anyones property and not to mention some of the parents too.... we almost got kicked out of the show last year cause one of the girls bucked up to a guy who was letting his kick go all up in one our our rides and she told him to not do that.... he copped attitude and said i paid to come in here and see the cars i'll do what i want.... so homegirl went off cause dude called some woman on his cell and said something smart about teaching someone to be a woman or something like that..... that's when it was on.... her step father stepped up, then the cops came and all hell broke loose, even one of the cops copped attitude on us and told two of our guys they were out, when i stepped in and said if they are gone for protecting her cause of some dumb ass letting hic kid crawl all up in a display and a car then we're all out of here and you could explain to Go-Lo why 36 of the cars on display are leaving right now.... another cop came up and calmed shit down, had mr attitude cop walk away, he came back and told us not all cops are ashole, and to just keep things cool....
> *


Hey! I hella kept my cool this year... there was definatly some kids there that i would have liked to take out back and beat the shit out of... not to mention the parents of 'em. But this year I let Tito handle my dirty work.. hehehe ..except the dude who wanted to get loud with me during the hop.. i must wear a sign that says "if your a dude, please start shit with me so i can fight you" LOL :biggrin: 

The disrespect people had this year was out of control.. i couldnt even count how many times i saw kids, AND ADULTS getting in peoples displays and cars and taking pictures and shit... But i did see some of the security step up and handle it...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrAnDiELyNn22_@Aug 8 2006, 11:42 AM~5924846
> *Hey! I hella kept my cool this year... there was definatly some kids there that i would have liked to take out back and beat the shit out of... not to mention the parents of 'em. But this year I let Tito handle my dirty work.. hehehe ..except the dude who wanted to get loud with me during the hop.. i must wear a sign that says "if your a dude, please start shit with me so i can fight you" LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> The disrespect people had this year was out of control.. i couldnt even count how many times i saw kids, AND ADULTS getting in peoples displays and cars and taking pictures and shit... But i did see some of the security step up and handle it...
> *


true true...I tripped out how people were just walking into the displays and taking pics......


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 8 2006, 10:54 AM~5924917
> *true true...I tripped out how people were just walking into the displays and taking pics......
> *






Q VO CABRON I C U MADE IT HOME SAFE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Aug 8 2006, 09:41 AM~5924468
> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! JESSE....
> And to all other winners...
> 
> ...




GRACIAS :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrAnDiELyNn22_@Aug 8 2006, 10:42 AM~5924846
> *Hey! I hella kept my cool this year... there was definatly some kids there that i would have liked to take out back and beat the shit out of... not to mention the parents of 'em. But this year I let Tito handle my dirty work.. hehehe ..except the dude who wanted to get loud with me during the hop.. i must wear a sign that says "if your a dude, please start shit with me so i can fight you" LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> The disrespect people had this year was out of control.. i couldnt even count how many times i saw kids, AND ADULTS getting in peoples displays and cars and taking pictures and shit... But i did see some of the security step up and handle it...
> *


hey now.. did i mention any names..... :roflmao: :roflmao: now its a give away on who i was talking about.... 

surew wish i would have been there when them kids tried to us RI's Sean Patricks display as something to throw at each other.... screw the parents and securety, i would have beaten them....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 8 2006, 11:05 AM~5924979
> *hey now.. did i mention any names..... :roflmao:  :roflmao: now its a give away on who i was talking about....
> 
> surew wish i would have been there when them kids tried to us RI's Sean Patricks display as something to throw at each other.... screw the parents and securety, i would have beaten them....
> *




I WILL HELP :biggrin: :biggrin: NEXT YEAR LET'S HAVE AN AREA WERE WE CAN TAKE THIS FUCKERS N BEAT THEIR ASSES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 8 2006, 10:05 AM~5924979
> *hey now.. did i mention any names..... :roflmao:  :roflmao: now its a give away on who i was talking about....
> 
> surew wish i would have been there when them kids tried to us RI's Sean Patricks display as something to throw at each other.... screw the parents and securety, i would have beaten them....
> *


 :roflmao: hehehe opps! now they all know it was me! LOL 

Yeah i didnt see that shit with Sean Patricks car, wish i did though... i heard they threw his bucket of detailing stuff in the air or at the other dude and then someone stepped on one of the bottles and sprayed shit all over Chris's car. 

Right before the awards i got to see some girl slap her man and then stomp on his sunglasses... that shit was hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Aug 8 2006, 11:05 AM~5924979
> *hey now.. did i mention any names..... :roflmao:  :roflmao: now its a give away on who i was talking about....
> 
> surew wish i would have been there when them kids tried to us RI's Sean Patricks display as something to throw at each other.... screw the parents and securety, i would have beaten them....
> *


i got one of those lil punks rob, i was right there when it started.. lil fucker threw the detail bucket and then tried to run.. he didnt get to far  :biggrin: also ray from R.O helped set the display back up with me.. that was some fucked up shit.. he lucky the cops stopped us.. i wanted to hit him with the lead.. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

damn yall had way to much fun. wish i could have been there! next year hopefully.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrAnDiELyNn22_@Aug 8 2006, 10:42 AM~5924846
> *Hey! I hella kept my cool this year... there was definatly some kids there that i would have liked to take out back and beat the shit out of... not to mention the parents of 'em. But this year I let Tito handle my dirty work.. hehehe ..except the dude who wanted to get loud with me during the hop.. i must wear a sign that says "if your a dude, please start shit with me so i can fight you" LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> The disrespect people had this year was out of control.. i couldnt even count how many times i saw kids, AND ADULTS getting in peoples displays and cars and taking pictures and shit... But i did see some of the security step up and handle it...
> *



I can belive it...

This is a picture of my car from portland last year...
Toro took this pic for me..  












And due to all the drama and bull i had to encounter in portland last year, as soon as i got back i called my upholster and had this done. I swear portland is crazy... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

Heard the show was a nightmare. Heard they had snipers on the roof. A little overboard, but heard security did a horrible job. Security was harassing the wrong people. Might see another tour stop dropped


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

YEAH MY MAN WENT WITH THE CLUB SAYS THEY WEREN'T FEELING IT THE CROWD WAS NOT WHAT THEY EXPECTED... I GUESS WHEN YOUR FROM SO. CALI (LA) YOU GET TREATED ALOT DIFFERENT....


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Aug 8 2006, 09:41 AM~5924468
> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! JESSE....
> And to all other winners...
> 
> ...


WE HAD MOTHERFUCKERS OPENING OUR DOORS AND WALKING THRU ARE DISPLAYS,RUBBING ON THE MURALS AND RUBBING ON THE LEAFING,I WAS LIKE WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AFTER THE SHOW GOT WORSE WITH THE POPO


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Aug 8 2006, 01:38 PM~5925901
> *I can belive it...
> 
> This is a picture of my car from portland last year...
> ...




showoff :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Aug 8 2006, 12:38 PM~5925901
> *I can belive it...
> 
> This is a picture of my car from portland last year...
> ...



:0 wow!
Thats the thing... you shouldnt have to go out and buy that shit just to keep people off your car! Its an unwritten rule that you dont do that shit.. apparently some people just cant help themselves. Love the upholstry though! :biggrin:

We've already started talk of electric fences... hehehehe :roflmao:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 8 2006, 02:02 PM~5926104
> *WE HAD MOTHERFUCKERS OPENING OUR DOORS AND WALKING THRU ARE DISPLAYS,RUBBING ON THE MURALS AND RUBBING ON THE LEAFING,I WAS LIKE WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 we were cleaning up the display to my buddys trey and this little fucker (adult) :angry: tried to get in the car!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 8 2006, 02:12 PM~5926217
> *showoff  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

yeah i saw allot of punks touching cars, even my kids were like wtf, they asked if the owners wouldnt get mad. i said if it was my car i would breaking fingers.... by the way it was cool meeting you rich :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 8 2006, 10:54 AM~5924917
> *true true...I tripped out how people were just walking into the displays and taking pics......
> *


i made sure i asked the owner if i could get a closer pic anytime that was needed,
other than that i made sure to stay out of the display..


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 8 2006, 02:02 PM~5926104
> *WE HAD MOTHERFUCKERS tried to get in the car!!
> *



I seriously don't understand this, who in their right fuken mind, would think that someone is going to let you open their car or even let you sit in it at a show.... :uh:  
Example:
This chick, walking around with her homgurls is approching my car, i mean i admire that other women give me props for it and don't hate, but this chick out of nowhere says OMG!!! your car is beatifull...i was thanks...so i turned around, as i turned chick gets in my car and ask's her friend take a pic...I was WTF..i said hey get out...and she looked at me all confused...i was don't you see the mirrors around the car, that is a PERIMETER to step back...she gave me a dirlty look...but c'mon get real... :uh: 


Another example: i got up my chair and went to get a drink, i get back and i see a girl with her dude, the girl is sitting in my chair, i look at her and say, is that your chair? she says No...then i said get up then, she responds but i am resting...and i am like AND...go buy a chair, and if you don't want to by a chair there is the floor homegurl... :uh: 

I swear, i have never been to a show like that....Portalnd is a trip... :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Aug 8 2006, 02:28 PM~5926343
> *we were cleaning up the display to my buddys trey and this little fucker (adult) :angry:  tried to get in the car!!
> *


CRAZY PEOPLE,THEY WANTED THEYRE MONEYS WORTH :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Aug 8 2006, 03:44 PM~5926446
> *I seriously don't understand this, who in their right fuken mind, would think that someone is going to let you open their car or even let you  sit in it at a show....  :uh:
> Example:
> This chick, walking around with her homgurls is approching my car, i mean i admire that other women give me props for it and don't hate, but this chick out of nowhere says OMG!!! your car is beatifull...i was thanks...so i turned around, as i turned chick gets in my car and ask's her friend take a pic...I was WTF..i said hey get out...and she looked at me all confused...i was don't you see the mirrors around the car, that is a PERIMETER to step back...she gave me a dirlty look...but c'mon get real... :uh:
> ...


I been seeing this shit more and more latley at shows.
Might have to bring bacc the old "LOOK BUT DONT TOUCH" signs that I use to see everyone put on their cars and around their display.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrAnDiELyNn22_@Aug 8 2006, 02:17 PM~5926263
> *:0 wow!
> Thats the thing... you shouldnt have to go out and buy that shit just to keep people off your car! Its an unwritten rule that you dont do that shit.. apparently some people just cant help themselves.  Love the upholstry though!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Girl!!!!!

This show really tripped me out, i don't think electric fenses will stop them... :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 8 2006, 02:48 PM~5926473
> *I been seeing this shit more and more latley at shows.
> Might have to bring bacc the old "LOOK BUT DONT TOUCH" signs that I use to see everyone put on their cars and around their display.
> *


For real...remember when that girl hit my car with her bracelet... at cal-expo  :buttkick:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Aug 8 2006, 03:56 PM~5926495
> *For real...remember when that  girl hit my car with her bracelet... at cal-expo   :buttkick:
> *


yes I do,also fools had their hands all in NoNo's shit and a few other cars at that show!
I would have been HEATED had my car been there!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

all i can say is at least i stayed back just to not disrupt peoples displays...

i woulda been more apt to ask the owners to get a closer pic of what it would be i wanted a pic of than step in the display instead....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 8 2006, 02:02 PM~5926527
> *yes I do,also fools had their hands all in NoNo's shit and a few other cars at that show!
> I would have been HEATED had my car been there!
> *


I aint doing that shit again, kids all over my shit rubbing the leaf and shit!!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 8 2006, 02:02 PM~5926104
> *WE HAD MOTHERFUCKERS OPENING OUR DOORS AND WALKING THRU ARE DISPLAYS,RUBBING ON THE MURALS AND RUBBING ON THE LEAFING,I WAS LIKE WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hey at least dudes werent trying to rub you up. :biggrin: 

Fuck taking DO NOT TOUCH signs, take a tazer :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 8 2006, 05:01 PM~5927353
> *Hey at least dudes werent trying to rub you up.  :biggrin:
> 
> Fuck taking DO NOT TOUCH signs, take a tazer :0
> *


if only they would allow gaurd dogs.....

i know a kickass kennel that has the perfect pits.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 8 2006, 05:01 PM~5927353
> *Hey at least dudes werent trying to rub you up.  :biggrin:
> 
> Fuck taking DO NOT TOUCH signs, take a tazer :0
> *













A TAZER SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 9 2006, 10:07 AM~5932487
> *A TAZER SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA  :biggrin:
> *


Hey man your truck was tight and the kandy 300 was sick too!
we was across from you guys!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 9 2006, 10:55 AM~5932706
> *Hey man your truck was tight and the kandy 300 was sick too!
> we was across from you guys!
> *


we are all from the same town.......his truck is sick...but I can't wait for his 64 drop.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

I was wiping off alot of finger prints, but I asked for it I had ladies and young kids get in and out for pics all day I even took pics of them with their cameras even gave them my email so they could send me copies. I go to the shows for the people not the trophies. I can trash my car in one friday night so a few finger prints at the show aint nothin.

Last year ONE of the reasons I got disqualified was for letting kids hit my switches but it was fun lightin their faces up with smiles.

I make future lowriders outta every kid I meet. Im a community youth advisor.

I will beat the shit out of my car myself and have the kids help.

When I was a young kid I went to a show with my dad we saw an original general lee i was goin nuts my dad said dont touch the owner said its alright I crawled in thru the window and got my pic taken, I thought the owner was the coolest mo fucker.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 9 2006, 10:43 AM~5932934
> *I was wiping off alot of finger prints, but I asked for it I had ladies and young kids get in and out for pics all day I even took pics of them with their cameras even gave them my email so they could send me copies. I go to the shows for the people not the trophies. I can trash my car in one friday night so a few finger prints at the show aint nothin.
> 
> Last year ONE of the reasons I got disqualified was for letting kids hit my switches but it was fun lightin their faces up with smiles.
> ...


the point is you let them.... the others poit is they didn't let them.... big difference....
you wanna get in my car to take a pic or get a closer look, ask i won't bite or say no, just don't think cause you paid to get into the show you have free reign to do what you want with the cars that are on display....
THAT'S THE POINT EVERYONE IS GETTING AT....
HAVE RESPECT FOR OTHERS PROPERTY


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 9 2006, 10:43 AM~5932934
> *I was wiping off alot of finger prints, but I asked for it I had ladies and young kids get in and out for pics all day I even took pics of them with their cameras even gave them my email so they could send me copies. I go to the shows for the people not the trophies. I can trash my car in one friday night so a few finger prints at the show aint nothin.
> 
> Last year ONE of the reasons I got disqualified was for letting kids hit my switches but it was fun lightin their faces up with smiles.
> ...




cool my homie with da raider motorcycle let's kids get on his bike 2 take pics :biggrin:


----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Aug 8 2006, 01:54 PM~5926489
> *Girl!!!!!
> 
> This show really tripped me out, i don't think electric fenses will stop them... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


Girl for real.. Electric & Barbed wire fences, couple of guard dogs.. just might do the trick! hehehe :buttkick: 


Lowrider needs to seriously do something about the disrespectful people. Its gonna end up people dont want to come back to this show, or your gonna have to be posted up by your car for the entire show, which for people like me, i cant do that, i dont wanna see people touching my car and shit, it will just piss me off and we will have a repeat of last year! hehe


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrAnDiELyNn22_@Aug 9 2006, 12:34 PM~5933311
> *Girl for real.. Electric & Barbed wire fences, couple of guard dogs.. just might do the trick! hehehe  :buttkick:
> Lowrider needs to seriously do something about the disrespectful people. Its gonna end up people dont want to come back to this show, or your gonna have to be posted up by your car for the entire show, which for people like me, i cant do that, i dont wanna see people touching my car and shit, it will just piss me off and we will have a repeat of last year! hehe
> *


be carefull, I know the extra fee for electricity at the shows are expensive..hehehe


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Aug 9 2006, 11:41 AM~5933353
> *be carefull, I know the extra fee for electricity at the shows are expensive..hehehe
> *





I KNOW HUH :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

when i show my car ima make sure no kids can get in my display,even if i have to have a display as tall as i am,anyone that knows me knows i aint the tallest but tall enough


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 8 2006, 03:10 PM~5926587
> *I aint doing that shit again, kids all over my shit rubbing the leaf and shit!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

x2


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby_@Aug 9 2006, 10:43 AM~5932934
> *I was wiping off alot of finger prints, but I asked for it I had ladies and young kids get in and out for pics all day I even took pics of them with their cameras even gave them my email so they could send me copies. I go to the shows for the people not the trophies. I can trash my car in one friday night so a few finger prints at the show aint nothin.
> 
> Last year ONE of the reasons I got disqualified was for letting kids hit my switches but it was fun lightin their faces up with smiles.
> ...



the thought is cool, but you also send the wrong impression. if certain people showing up already have a mentality that is okay to get in cars, rub themselves on the car, put butt cheek marks on the mirrors or whatever, and then people passing by see others letting you do that, what are they going to think? that is why it is a rule that you cant hit switches, turn on your car or drive your car at the show. not just for liability issues, because some people are just plain retarded, and thus need some tazer action.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 9 2006, 09:55 AM~5932706
> *Hey man your truck was tight and the kandy 300 was sick too!
> we was across from you guys!
> *



thank u homie ur rides r sick :biggrin:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Aug 9 2006, 10:19 PM~5938533
> *the thought is cool, but you also send the wrong impression. if certain people showing up already have a mentality that is okay to get in cars, rub themselves on the car, put butt cheek marks on the mirrors or whatever, and then people passing by see others letting you do that, what are they going to think? that is why it is a rule that you cant hit switches, turn on your car or drive your car at the show. not just for liability issues, because some people are just plain retarded, and thus need some tazer action.
> *


 Very true man 

we should have a section for butt cheek marks 
and a dont touch section
and a beer garden


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 10 2006, 12:06 AM~5938762
> *thank u homie ur rides r sick  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you! cant wait to see your impala!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TAZERS AND BEER HAHAHAHA


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah a beer garden, like that wouldn't cause any problems.... drunk fuckers....hehehe....


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------

